# A Revelation - Improve Your Latte Art for Less Than You Expect



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

My latte art has just leaped forward and all I changed was my cup. I had been using various teacups and mugs. Latte art has been hit and miss. Not too bad and when I concentrate I can produce a decent rosette.

Today I started using 6oz Inker Luna cups. First try and I poured a beautiful rosette without even thinking about it. When preheated with boiling water they feel lovely in my arthritic hands.

The other half may baulk at £10ish for a cup and saucer but they are worth every penny.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Makes all the difference if the cups have rounded bottoms


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not in my house, im still shit.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Not in my house, im still shit.


LMAO class statement  love it

Find it easier to do Rosetta in standard inker cups (I say easier, still can't do em) and tulips in tulip cups, go figure.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

aaroncornish said:


> Makes all the difference if the cups have rounded bottoms


Yeah, they fall over


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Not in my house, im still shit.


Any luck with a bit of practice and you'll be crap


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Any luck with a bit of practice and you'll be crap


I aspire to be crap, some day...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@ridland

Where's the photos fella:confused:


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> @ridland
> 
> Where's the photos fella:confused:


Said the actress to the bishop


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah! So does this mean I can blame my total ineptitude at latte art on the fact that I'm pouring into a 10oz Ikea tea cup LOL!


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Whats the standard size for latte cups? Also is a bigger cup (to a certain degree) easier for producing latter art?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

8oz for latte

[edit]: My game completely changed when I visited Filament in Edinburgh and they gave me a proper rounded latte cup to go and play with


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I do find the shape and size of the cup can make a big difference to amateurs (myself included) when practising latte art. I've certainly found I can produce marginally better results using a 7oz Fracino cup as opposed to a 6oz illy one. Former has a slightly wider diameter plus has a different shape on the inside bottom of the cup.


----------



## xooch (May 27, 2015)

I've got the 6oz Luna cups - but I think it'll take a lot more than that to sort out my latte...squiggles?


----------



## elonii (Jun 24, 2015)

I scour charity shops and ebay for appropriately rounded bottom cups to play around with. I've had lots of fun just using the bone china tea cups you can pick up for a quid in most of them. I think my best find was an old pyrex job, got a lovely pour into that. Must dig those out...


----------

